

Show HN: The Five Year Itch - josh_fyi
http://fiveyearitch.com
Show HN: Experienced software engineers who  want to change jobs after a few years need a service targeted at them, that won't make them chase ads nor swamp them with recruiter spam. We built FiveYearItch.com We're wondering: Does this meet a need for the stable, experienced, skilled,  but non-rockstar programmers?
======
DigitalSea
The one thing that annoys me about this, it doesn't work for other countries.
It's quite limited in its use, not everyone is from the US and I don't see why
it would be that hard to open it up to other parts of the globe. Believe it or
not there are software engineers and web developers in Australia as well.

~~~
redguava
I am in Australia and I often find this frustrating, I do completely
understand why though. The United States has a population of 311 Million. In
Australia we have a population of 22 Million.

When you consider the complications in making software global, I can see why
our potential customer base doesn't make it worthwhile.

Even the simple things are tougher than they seem (post code vs. zip code). It
seems easy enough to detect their location and display the right wording...
but then your help documentation is going to be wrong for some, or will you
create multiple versions of that too.

I wish it were different, but I suspect until we have the same needs/laws,
it's going to continue like this.

~~~
josh_fyi
Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Yes, we plan to go global, but have to
start building relationships with employers in the US first. Please sign up at
this feature request [http://fiveyearitch.uservoice.com/forums/172768-five-
year-it...](http://fiveyearitch.uservoice.com/forums/172768-five-year-itch-
suggestions/suggestions/3269252-please-go-global) and we'll let you know as
soon as we step out of the US.

------
redguava
I like the design of the website aesthetically and at first it's what kept my
attention.

After reading through the site though, I am not sure the tone/feeling of your
site suits your purpose. Looking for a job is a very serious thing, I wonder
if your site is a little too comical for your audience/purpose.

For me, it doesn't have the feel of a site I would want to use for job
hunting.

~~~
josh_fyi
Thanks, appreciate the feedback. We designed it to be simple, fun and funny.
It's not intended for job hunting so much as for relaxing and letting the
high-quality offers come in.

------
stuaxo
Wow, five years is quite a long time to be in any job these days!

~~~
Perceptes
I think "The One Year Itch" might be more accurate.

~~~
kami8845
Yeah, calling it "The Five Year Itch" is a great way to alienate anyone who
hasn't worked in the same job for 5 years.

Also who, when bored with their current job, asks themselves "oh how could I
scratch this Five Year Itch that I'm having"? I'd venture to say anyone who
has worked that long in software development would either reach out to their
network or simply stop ignoring the requests from recruiters they're getting.

------
user24
This is a really nice approach to job finding. I wonder if the same could be
applied to dating websites?

~~~
riffraff
you mean "I have a partner now but I'm looking for someone better" ? Seems
like a strong disincentive to dating you.

But then again, I know there are dating sites which only focus on cheating so
surely there is a market for this too.

~~~
user24
I was thinking more in terms of the way candidates are anonymously matched.

NB: I don't know anything about dating or dating sites.

------
mesozoic
This is pretty cool I'd like to see more useful filters when searching for
candidates. If you just search python it shows both learners and experts. Also
no salary filter and other stuff it seems like.

------
eranation
Very nice, I think reversing the job marketplace for tech jobs is a viable
need (will only work as long as demand is higher than supply)

however, what really worries me is that you use sendgrid, but still your
confirmation email got to my spam folder.

Does this mean that sendgrid.me (what was used in that case) reputation is
down?

I strongly suggest that you get your own email IP, you will have low bounce /
unsubscribes anyway as you send only transactional emails

(I'm not affiliated or have any relatives in sendgrid)

~~~
josh_fyi
Thanks for the feedback, we are looking into upgrading our SendGrid service or
else switching to another provider.

------
efbenson
Your confirmation email ended up in my gmail spam box. Not sure if its me or
gmail.

Other than that I really like the low traction.

~~~
josh_fyi
Thanks for that feedback! We'll look into getting a better email service.

By 'low traction' I presume you mean the ease of signing up. Thanks, yes, we
made it super-easy on purpose. Our target market is busy people who don't feel
like chasing down new jobs.

------
KiwiCoder
Great concept and nice execution, if I was looking for a job I would give this
a try.

One thing to consider; I spent about a minute looking on your site (and on
Laudits) for information about you and didn't find anything. So you seem kind
of anonymous. You could be a bunch of sniggering recruiters, I don't know.

------
S_A_P
I can see this being a sort of "glassdoor.com" as well. It also seems that
many people are content making well below market value. Money isnt everything,
but being compensated fairly goes a long way with making me feel valued as an
employee.

------
rheide
Really like the implementation, but I really don't like the name. Maybe you
should think about renaming it to something less focused on the 'five year'
bit.

------
lysol
I think you need a remote employment option.

